# fischereischein online



## petriheil09

kann man den fischereischein auch online machen,wenn ja wo und wie.danke schon mal


----------



## Wattwurm62

*AW: fischereischein online*

online? mit garantierter Schummelgarantie? und wie machste dann den praktischen Teil?
Das wirds nie geben, denke ich...


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: fischereischein online*

In Sachsen ist es möglich aber nur nach erfolgten Lehrgang:vik:
sorry ist in Sachsen die *einzige* Möglichkeit den Schein zu machen#6


----------



## Ahrendpower06

*AW: fischereischein online*



petriheil09 schrieb:


> kann man den fischereischein auch online machen,wenn ja wo und wie.danke schon mal


Da könnte ja jeder mit hilfe von google bestehen und das sollte wirklich nicht sein


----------



## Keinohrfisch

*AW: fischereischein online*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> die Prüfung findet aber weiterhin in Prüfungslokalen unter Aufsicht statt und nicht am heimischen PC



Genau so ist das!
Hab sie erst vor 2 Wochen erfolgreich absolviert.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Phil Lee

*AW: fischereischein online*

is ja alles richtich, aber praktische prüfung???
Nie gemacht!!!
Tja, Hamburg halt, ne?


----------



## Keinohrfisch

*AW: fischereischein online*



Phil Lee schrieb:


> is ja alles richtich, aber praktische prüfung???
> Nie gemacht!!!
> Tja, Hamburg halt, ne?



Nö, bei uns war nur Theorie!
Und jetzt bin ich grad dabei zu lernen, wie man eine Angel richtig auswirft|uhoh:


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: fischereischein online*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> die Prüfung findet aber weiterhin in Prüfungslokalen unter Aufsicht statt und nicht am heimischen PC


 
Klar doch aber das war nicht die Frage 
Es ging nur um Online-Prüfung da war nie die Rede von zu Hause


----------



## petriheil09

*AW: fischereischein online*

ich habe ja auch nur noch mal so gefragt,weil ich von der online prüfung gehört habe.ich bin ja auch gerade am schein,aber bei uns gibt es auch nur eine theoretische prüfung.


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: fischereischein online*

Also online prüfungen wären schön jeder Idiot mit 0 Fehlern durch die Prüfung. Mal im Ernst sowass wird es niee geben.


----------



## Svenmüller

*AW: fischereischein online*

würde gern fischereischein machen leider ist der nächste lehrgang erst im frühjahr und mein vierteljahresschein läuft aus was mache ich nun.


----------



## antonio

*AW: fischereischein online*



Svenmüller schrieb:


> würde gern fischereischein machen leider ist der nächste lehrgang erst im frühjahr und mein vierteljahresschein läuft aus was mache ich nun.



gucken ob woanders noch ein lehrgang zu bekommen ist.
also mal im nachbarlandkreis schauen, du brauchst dann aber in thüringen die genehmigung deiner fischereibehörde, den lehrgang und prüfung in nem andern landkreis zu machen.

antonio


----------

